

Get 20% discount on C# Smorgasbord [Book]  - fekberg

Use discount code B6MJC8PS on CreateSpace https://www.createspace.com/3759762<p>C# Smorgasbord covers a vast variety of different technologies, patterns and best practices that any C# developer should master.<p>Looking at everything from testing strategies to compilation as a service and how to do really advance things in runtime; you get a great sense of what you as a developer can do. By taking his personal views and his personal experience, Filip digs into each subject with a personal touch and by having real world problems at hand; we can look at how these problems could be tackled.
======
martey
" _By taking his personal views and his personal experience, Filip digs into
each subject with a personal touch and by having real world problems at hand;
we can look at how these problems could be tackled._ "

Aren't you the author, Filip Ekberg? Why are you referring to yourself in the
third person?

~~~
fekberg
I copied the information from the information page. Should have added
quotation marks or left that out!

------
argimenes
How about a sample chapter or two as a PDF to enable us to form an opinion?

~~~
fekberg
There's a "Look inside" available on Amazon:

[http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-Filip-
Ekberg/dp/14681521...](http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-Filip-
Ekberg/dp/1468152106/)

